# HoodSquirrel's twin Exoterra x-tall tank madness!



## Hoodsquirrel (Jul 28, 2011)

So I'm currently in the process of moving into my new new apartment and thought of some pretty cool ideas for my man cave/squirrel den. My main idea was to create two 24x18x36 x-tall exoterras side by side my computer setup/entertainment center. One vivarium will have this fossil-like theme to it while the other will have a swamp-like theme. 

Here's what I have so far:










Wasn't easy bringing these up 3 flights



























Successful drilling! First time too

















What I have to work with

















Back side curing









Side curing


















Testing fogger. Debating if I should punch a hole from the side of the dinosaurs mouth to let some of the fog run down his jaw









First bit of carving









Covering with silicone/coco fiber. Also will be covering the skull with some peat moss and some vines so it doesn't look so clean lol

















How my setup looks currently. Still need to do some wire managing 









So yeah, that's pretty much it as of now. I'm currently stumped (hah) With the other tank since I'm not really sure how I should arrange the cypress knees. Also I thought I should mention that both tanks will have a water feature+fogger. 

These are the pieces I have









Any advice will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## dartboard (Jan 30, 2011)

Amazing idea, and wonderful setup. That is such a sweet way to display the tanks. I love the extra tall exoterra.

I love those cypress pieces you have as well. I wonder if it would be cool to have most coming up from the ground, but have a couple siliconed from the ceiling coming down... almost cave stalagmite like. Whatever you do, I sure it will be great from just what Ive seen so far. Good luck

subscribed.


----------



## SDK (Aug 11, 2014)

Great idea and very well executed so far. I like that they will be out where you can enjoy them!


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Dude. I'm so jealous of ya that Malaysian driftwood!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoodsquirrel (Jul 28, 2011)

dartboard said:


> Amazing idea, and wonderful setup. That is such a sweet way to display the tanks. I love the extra tall exoterra.
> 
> I love those cypress pieces you have as well. I wonder if it would be cool to have most coming up from the ground, but have a couple siliconed from the ceiling coming down... almost cave stalagmite like. Whatever you do, I sure it will be great from just what Ive seen so far. Good luck
> 
> subscribed.


I was thinking the same thing! I'm going to try to place the cypress knees pointing down from the ceiling and see how I like it. Hopefully I can get the tanks finished before the reptile expo. I need to get a couple of plants from there

Thanks for all the feedback! I'll probably work on the 2nd tank between today and tomorrow.


----------



## Hoodsquirrel (Jul 28, 2011)

Slight update at what I have done so far:














































It actually looks a lot better in person.  looking forward to planting moss and bromeliads on those cypress knees. I'm hoping to cover the floor area with a small pond too


----------



## papa_mcknight (Feb 3, 2013)

Subscribed! Can't wait to see how these turn out


----------



## dartboard (Jan 30, 2011)

Awesome placement! thats going to look great


----------



## bruhmelioid (Jun 14, 2014)

Those are going to look awesome planted and cycled! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

not a fan of the skull thingy but other then that these are gonna be fantastic!


----------



## Friggy_frogger (Aug 24, 2014)

Really I think that frogger rig is sweet


----------



## Hoodsquirrel (Jul 28, 2011)

Quick update: did some Sculpting and added the cork flats to the wall. So far so good!


----------



## J.T.Tanks (Jul 16, 2014)

Looks freaking amazing


----------



## BlackFrogExotics (Jan 9, 2014)

Looks great bro. Subscribed


----------



## Hoodsquirrel (Jul 28, 2011)

The time has come! can finally sleep in peace! Making these two viv's have been extremely stressful and time consuming for me. I've been waking up with aching feet almost everyday since I started these. Regardless, it was definitely worth it. I am absolutely blown away with how well they both came out! 

































End result:


I still have things to do in both vivs (Like cover up filter tubing with moss/clean water from dirt) but for now I'm going to just relax for a bit. I'll have an update up in a couple of days once I get the rest of the aquatic plants/air plants. Enjoy!


----------



## papa_mcknight (Feb 3, 2013)

Both are looking great, can't wait till they mature


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

Looks beautiful. I love the dinosaur skull, it's small and hilarious. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

Amazing job!!!!!, some badass tanks for sure

congrats man


----------



## Kdog420000 (Jan 11, 2014)

Great setups!


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

I really like the cypress tank, awesome man!!!


----------



## Mildster (Jun 3, 2013)

The cypresstank looks a bit like one giant fallos collection  The frogs will love it!


----------



## repking26 (Mar 12, 2012)

Definitely think these tanks are awesome! Great job!
The only thing I would suggest is that I am not sure if you covered up the fogger tube opening with some mesh? If not I highly suggest to do so because it is a pain to get adventurous frogs unstuck from the places they get into. I should know, 6 years ago I had part of the bank erode away in the shallow area of the water area while I was at university. Even though the opening was very, small, that little bugger got in there. Lucky I only had one auratus in their but I had to break the whole tank down very carefully. 

Other than that I have no other suggestions. 

Top Work! 

-Mo-


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

Very nice! I struggled with how to set up using cypress knees and ultimately went a different direction. Really like the way you used them at an angle.


----------



## amit (Sep 22, 2014)

Hoodsquirrel said:


> ... Debating if I should punch a hole from the side of the dinosaurs mouth to let some of the fog run down his jaw...


let the fog come out of its nostrils!


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

Awesome tanks! I love the tank layout (and the electronic layout!). But...........what about the frogs! What are you going to put in there? 

Brad


----------



## papa_mcknight (Feb 3, 2013)

I think we all need some updates on these tanks!


----------



## Mathman (Nov 3, 2014)

papa_mcknight said:


> I think we all need some updates on these tanks!


I second this. Big fan of the design work here.


----------

